# Fishing gear videos



## Lanny177 (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey i maid some videos to help anyone get started on there next fishing trip. My videos include what i use for a tackle box, how to rig a tube jig the brands i use. How i use tube jigs and some things i take with me just in case something happens.





 video on my gear.





 video showing how to rig a tube jig.





 video showing my tube jig technique.

I hope this can help you and if you have anything that will help me please comment.


----------

